# Sydney suburbs - which are good ?



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Freinds,

Which of the following suburbs are good & safe for family (with 2 yrs old kid) ? & which has good school district?

Kindly rate out of 10. Range 1-5 is okay , 6-8 - average , 8-10 best

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Suburbs good & safe school district 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blue Mountains & Surrounds 
North Shore - Upper 
Canterbury/Bankstown 
Northern Beaches 
Eastern Suburbs 
Northern Suburbs 
Hawkesbury 
Parramatta 
Hills 
St George 
Inner West 
Sutherland 
Liverpool / Fairfield 
Sydney City 
MacArthur/Camden 
Western Sydney 
North Shore - Lower 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will be very helpful for people overseas to check out rentals on property websites.

Thanks,

Eva.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Eva:

I can fill it some of it based on the areas I've experienced. Most people in Sydney spend pretty much their whole time going between CBD and the one or two areas other than that. No one goes to all of those areas below on any regular basis.

good & safe school district 

North Shore - Upper 9 9
Northern Beaches 8 8
Eastern Suburbs 8 7 
Northern Suburbs 8 6
North Shore - Lower 9 8

***
Also note rental values in Sydney do not necessarily have much to do with good schools, usually it's safety level, proximity to views and beach, and commuting time to work that determine that. Schools matter for parents, but there are plenty of non-parents who live in high rent areas.

For example: Hawkesbury, Blue Mountains are both > 100 kms away from me, so no real chance I will have any experience with those areas (both are outside Sydney).



eva-usa said:


> Freinds,
> 
> Which of the following suburbs are good & safe for family (with 2 yrs old kid) ? & which has good school district?
> 
> ...


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> Freinds,
> 
> Which of the following suburbs are good & safe for family (with 2 yrs old kid) ? & which has good school district?
> 
> ...



Eva, how much do you intend to pay per week? Obviously if you live close to the city then the rent will be on the higher side and vice versa.


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

bannie said:


> Eva, how much do you intend to pay per week? Obviously if you live close to the city then the rent will be on the higher side and vice versa.


My range is between 300 - 400 AUD per week. Safety of my family & good school district is the priority. I can do 20-40 minutes train commute , thats not problem for me.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you'll need to change your numbers:

Eastern Suburbs would fit but you won't find 300-400, but meet the school, safety, and commute numbers. Also North Shore - Lower can meet that requirement.

Parramatta, Inner West, might meet the rent number but will not meet the safety/schools requirement. 

If the number is 400-500/wk then I think you'll find something in Eastern Suburbs and Lower North Shore.

To meet 300-400 and all those above you'll probably need to increase your commute to 45-75 mins each way.



eva-usa said:


> My range is between 300 - 400 AUD per week. Safety of my family & good school district is the priority. I can do 20-40 minutes train commute , thats not problem for me.


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I think you'll need to change your numbers:
> 
> Eastern Suburbs would fit but you won't find 300-400, but meet the school, safety, and commute numbers. Also North Shore - Lower can meet that requirement.
> 
> ...


Hi amaslam,

Thanks for info. As alwasy ur info is alwasy precise & with exact information. 

Thanks,

Eva


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

The Hills would satisfy your criteria. Family friendly, good schools and access to the City by bus and/or train.


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> My range is between 300 - 400 AUD per week. Safety of my family & good school district is the priority. I can do 20-40 minutes train commute , thats not problem for me.


Look at Epping its a pretty decent suburb, about 30 mins from the city and there are couple schools are well.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree that you won't find a house within the 300~400 price range.
We pay $300/wk for a 2brm unit 40 minute train ride from the city centre.
We were looking at houses and the cheapest we could find was a run-down clap trap at $395.
Most decent ones started at about $450 a week.


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

april said:


> I agree that you won't find a house within the 300~400 price range.
> We pay $300/wk for a 2brm unit 40 minute train ride from the city centre.
> We were looking at houses and the cheapest we could find was a run-down clap trap at $395.
> Most decent ones started at about $450 a week.


Agreed too , checked on domain . au & dont even like apartment photos in the range of 300-400 AUD. So I think I have t look for other options ....

Thanks everyone ....


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*Good affordable suburbs in west*

Hi all

Thought will share this useful info with the forum members. There are lot of good schools and good neighborhood in western sydeny. BAULKHAM HILLS, CASTLE HILL, WESTMEAD, WENTWORTHVILLE, PENDLEHILL, GIRRAWEEN and SEVEN HILLS in Western Sydney are good old suburbs which mean they have very well established schools and very descent crowd of people. 

Just follow this link to notice that the TOP rated Schools list in NSW with the First Places always taken by Western Suburbs 2009 HSC School Ranking.

Also Check this link to compare the crime rate NSW Recorded Crime Statistics - Region - Bureau of Crime Stats & Research : Lawlink NSW .

The rail netwroking can be checked from Network map - CityRail

You can check this link to get more info http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/53258-pleasant-suburbs-western-sydney.html

Hope its of Use. Good Luck All 

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I COme OZ


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought will share this useful info with the forum members. There are lot of good schools and good neighborhood in western sydeny. BAULKHAM HILLS, CASTLE HILL, WESTMEAD, WENTWORTHVILLE, PENDLEHILL, GIRRAWEEN and SEVEN HILLS in Western Sydney are good old suburbs which mean they have very well established schools and very descent crowd of people.
> 
> ...


Would definately take Westmead, Wentworthville, Pendle Hill, Giraween and parts of Seven Hills out of your list. I'd add Northmead, Winston Hills and Kellyville.
Top 2 high schools in NSW are James Ruse and Baulkham Hills High.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi All

The top Ranked Schools in NSW located in Western Suburbs are James Ruse in PARRAMATTA, Baulkham Hills High in BAULKHAM HILLS, Girraween High School in GIRRAWEEN and Penrith High School in PENRITH.

*NORTHMEAD, CASTLE HILL AND WINSTON HILLS* doesn't have train stations but they are well established good old suburbs and the closet best school is BAULKHAM HILLS HIGH/ GIRRAWEEN HIGH/ JAMES RUSE. Verify link 2008 HSC Public School Ranking

*PARRAMATTA *has low rent as well as good school JAMES RUSE, But they have too much floating population and the crime rate is more. 

Driving from *WESTMEAD, NORTHMEAD,WENTWORTHVILLE, PENDLEHILL, GIRRAWEEN to PARRAMATTA* is lessthan 10mins(offpeak).
*
WESTMEAD, NORTHMEAD,WENTWORTHVILLE, PENDLEHILL and GIRRAWEEN *has all the Top ranked western suburb schools in less than 10 mins(off peak) drive reachability of which WESTMEAD, WENTWORTHVILLE and PENDLEHILL has rail network as well.

In Short *

BAULKHAM HILLS, CASTLE HILL, WINSTON HILL, WESTMEAD, NORTHMEAD,WENTWORTHVILLE, PENDLEHILL, GIRRAWEEN *- Good Affordable suburb for peace loving family with school kids.

*KELLYVILLE, BELLA VISTA, GLENWOOD, STANHOPE GARDENS *- are new bit expensive ( rentwise otherwise it's the samein being good) suburbs with schools bit far away. Ideal for a young family who can wait for the schools to develop to get the best ranking.

If one doesn't want to spend too much in rent and having a second car at the starter stage and live in a respectable place then WESTMEAD, WENTWORTHVILLE and PENDLE HILL are good.

Hope it give a clear vision now.

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I Come OZ


I have no idea what's the negative point you have got againt Westmead, Wentworthville, Pendle Hill and Girraween. But I have known families started in this suburb as new entrants and have brought up their family for the last 10yrs and don't want to leave. May be you have some point there. If it's not private share with us please.



Aussiejock said:


> Would definately take Westmead, Wentworthville, Pendle Hill, Giraween and parts of Seven Hills out of your list. I'd add Northmead, Winston Hills and Kellyville.
> Top 2 high schools in NSW are James Ruse and Baulkham Hills High.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi All
> 
> The top Ranked Schools in NSW located in Western Suburbs are James Ruse in PARRAMATTA, Baulkham Hills High in BAULKHAM HILLS, Girraween High School in GIRRAWEEN and Penrith High School in PENRITH.
> 
> ...


I accept that you are trying to be helpful but you have no idea what these suburbs are like to live in. The suburbs I mentioned are not where I would choose to live and are not in the Hills District. I have lived here for 40 years in the Hills and in Australia for 44 years. James Ruse High School is in Carlingford not Parramatta. Giraween High School is a selective High school, as are James Ruse and Baulkham Hills, all of which are good public schools to attend, if you attain a high enough pass in the entrance exam to gain one of the limited number of places.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi All

The facts that I have provided is based on :

1. The performance of these suburbs in the last 10yrs.
2. The healthy and the happy lifestyle of my friends and families in these suburbs in the last 10 years. 
3. The info from my sister (8+yrs exp) and her collegues working as teacher in Baulkham hills high who state it's always good to send kids to school where there is a closest selective school, reason being *they work hands together in preparing the kids for the selective exams* ( Can be verified with any Selective school teacher). 

So may be Aussiejock is right as she knows the past history of all these suburbs.


lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I Come OZ


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just as a side note, James Ruse High is the best school in the state if not the country including private schools. The performance of their students consistently, over a long period of time, far exceeds any other school. They put up insane numbers. Pity it is so hard to get into.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

chefman21 said:


> Just as a side note, James Ruse High is the best school in the state if not the country including private schools. The performance of their students consistently, over a long period of time, far exceeds any other school. They put up insane numbers. Pity it is so hard to get into.


Any school that is able to select only the best and brightest students will have excellent results, and will always exceed any other school that takes any child of any ability.

What I would like to see from these schools is which schools supply their intake. Which schools are actually getting their students to a level suitable to be accepted by these selective schools.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

The Brit in Aus said:


> Any school that is able to select only the best and brightest students will have excellent results, and will always exceed any other school that takes any child of any ability.
> 
> What I would like to see from these schools is which schools supply their intake. Which schools are actually getting their students to a level suitable to be accepted by these selective schools.


For the selective highs mentioned the pupils would come from primary schools in the Hills District, also Carlingford, Epping and maybe Eastwood. Baulkham Hills High is second only to James Ruse.


----------



## opalman (Jul 12, 2010)

*Sydney suburbs*



eva-usa said:


> Freinds,
> 
> Which of the following suburbs are good & safe for family (with 2 yrs old kid) ? & which has good school district?
> 
> ...


Hello Eva, some trime ago I contacted my daughter who lives in Sydney ( Crows Nest ) with exactly the same question, her reply, do not look at:- Parramatta, Granville, Eastwood, Auburn and Merrylands. Hope this might help.
Cheers .


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

Freinds,

Suberbs has it own Culture
i will help as much as i can, the best is to visite the aria,

Kindly rate out of 10. Range 1-5 is okay , 6-8 - average , 8-10 best

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Suburbs good & safe school district 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blue Mountains & Surrounds
10 for good price for rent and quality living , 1 for distance,5 for weather

donot know about school Expect to be good 

for Socialize as it is small community, you will make many good friends but it is 1.5 train from Sydney
Many people who look for good price for rent and quality living like it, it is on the mountain it is great place in the summer as Sydney is hot in the summer, but it is cold in the winter 

North Shore - Upper 

10 for Great people to live around,
10 for Streets are not crowded as other aria
10 for services to be around like malls, RTA etc
Schools I don’t know, expect to be 10
4 as you cannot drive over the harbor bridge or use the tunnel during rush hour unless you have a motorbike
People use the fairy, the most interesting, rich, trendy and great people use the fairy every day to get the Sydney center
if your work in middles, east, west of Sydney you can use the fairly to and use the train from then
or use the train from any north shore train station
for myself I give it 10/10


Canterbury/Bankstown 

it is a Muslim aria, Muslims are great but it is just to know
There are no fancy malls but there ok ones
Prices of rent is affordable and also of food
It is a little far from city, using a train or a bus is must
I would defiantly recommend trains as Parramatta read or M5 wish is a paid high get busy in the rush hour
For school expect 7/10 
For over all 6/10


Northern Beaches 

it is It is similar to north Sydney but quality gets better 
And it all depend of availability of train station around
It more further north of north Sydney
I would give 8/10

Eastern Suburbs 

100/10

It is great to live in it 
In Bondi beach or Bondi junction it multicultural
Many Swedish and other nationally tend to move their as first distention
Safety is 10/10
Schools expect 10/10
Malls there is Westfield which have everything including cinema
The best is Bondi
And there many
As you go south
There only a train station in bondi junction
Is you live coggee or the other arias you need to use a bus to bondi junction train station 
From there you can get anywhere in Australia
By car it is dripping stone from the city center 
Some who love the beach, quality of life, and works in the city would live there 


Northern Suburbs 

same as all north of sydney


Parramatta 


It is the city center for the west of Sydney
Has a mall to Westfield
Schools expect to be good
6/10




Sydney City 
It is a business aria
Parking has to have arranged
Many shops but the shopping mall is Broadway which just small distance to the center
It is full many building and apartment
You can find nice houses around Broadway 


North Shore - Lower 
it is the best as your close to the city,train staion, the fairy


i wish the best to you
it is a city of 4 million 
spread around many Suberbs 

some live in Wollongog and ride the train every day for an hour
just to work in sydney and return back

wollongong is a beautful city where you can have an appartment with a view to the sea and a beautiful beach with a good price
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will be very helpful for people overseas to check out rentals on property websites.

Thanks,

Eva.[/QUOTE]


----------

